# [AUDACITY]Enregistrer ce qui sort de ma carte son

## ade05fr

bonjour,

j'ai alsa installé avec l'émulateur OSS et je voudrais enregistrer tout ce qui sort sur les speakers via audacity.

j'ai lu a droite et a gauche les tutoriaux mais je n'ai rien de concret.

j'explique quand je vais sur les preferences audacity et que je selectionne dans la partie recording

le device : je prends n'importe lequel et je met en channel 2 pour la stereo mais je n'ai jamais rien

comme signal

le seul moment ou j'arrive a enregistrer quelque chose c'est quand je met mic et que je met le volume 

a fond du coup tout ce qui est enregistré provient de ma carte son.

je pense avoir bien configuré alsa aussi 

bon passons au config :

lspci | grep -i audio

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)

du coté alsa :

cat ~/.asoundrcpcm.ossmix {

        type dmix

        ipc_key 1024          # must be unique!

        ipc_perm 0660         # sound for everybody (at least in your group)

        slave {

                pcm "hw:0,0"      # you cannot use a "plug" device here, darn.

                period_time 0

                period_size 1024  # must be power of 2

                buffer_size 8192  # dito. It

                #format "S32_LE"

                #periods 128      # dito.

                #rate 8000        # with rate 8000 you *will* hear,

                # if ossmix is used  :Smile: 

              }

      }

# bindings are cool. This says, that only the first

# two channels are to be used by dmix, which is enough for

# (most) oss apps and also lets multichannel chios work

# much faster:

bindings {

        0 0   # from 0 => to 0

        1 1   # from 1 => to 1

        }

pcm.dsp0 {

        type plug

        slave.pcm "ossmix"     # use our new PCM here

      }

# mixer0 like above

ctl.mixer0 {

        type hw

        card 0

              }

cat /etc/modules.d/alsa

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

alias char-major-116 snd

alias char-major-14 soundcore

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias snd-card-0 snd-hda-intel

alias sound-slot-0 snd-hda-intel

A noter que j'ai tout mis dans alsamixer au maximum (Playback/Capture)

du côté audacity voici ce que me propose les preferences

playback:

OSS:/dev/dsp

ALSA:HDA Intel :ALC883 Analog (hw 0,0)

ALSA:HDA Intel :SI3054 Modem (hw 0,6)

ALSA:Default

AlSA:front

ALSA:surround40

ALSA:surround51

ALSA:surround71

ALSA:dmix

ALSA:modem

ALSA:phoneline

ALSA:ossmix

ALSA:dsp0

using PortAudio V19

recording

OSS:/dev/dsp

ALSA:HDA Intel :ALC883 Analog (hw 0,0)

ALSA:HDA Intel :ALC883 Analog (hw 0,2)

ALSA:HDA Intel :SI3054 Modem (hw 0,6)

ALSA:default

AlSA:front

ALSA:surround40

ALSA:surround51

ALSA:surround71

ALSA:modem

ALSA:phoneline

merci de votre aide,

 :Question: 

----------

## xaviermiller

ALSA:dmix  :Question: 

----------

## ade05fr

alsa:dmix  est dans la partie playback mais pas recording.[/profile]

----------

## xaviermiller

apparemment, ta carte son ne supporte pas le "loopback recording". Faudra connecter le line out sur le line in

----------

## ade05fr

et comment on fait cela ?

merci encore

----------

## xaviermiller

avec un câble mini-jack stéréo mâle -> mini-jack stéréo mâle

----------

## ade05fr

est ce que l'on ne peut pas passer par une configuration d'alsa/dmix/jack ??

parce que lacela me semble carrement pas possible.

merci

----------

## julroy67

Déjà moi je te conseillerais de mettre à jour Audacity vers une version plus récente pour que tu ?? aies ??(xD jse pas comment ça s'écrit) Alsa en lieu et place de OSS, puis alors pour enregistrer ce qui sort de la carte son, à la place de choisir Mic:0 pour l'enregistrement tu met sur Capture:0   :Razz: 

Voila c'est tout

(Moi j'utilise Audacity 1.3.3-beta qui pourrait être stable  :Very Happy: , enfin pour moi c'est tout comme)

----------

## ade05fr

bonjour,

je suis avec une version d'audacity 1.3.3 et j'ai essayé avec capture 0 mais je n'ai rien qui sort.

ya un truc qui m'intrigue quand je regarde ce que me met alsamixer en tapant F2 je vois capture 1 et capture 2 mais pas de capture 0.

sinon je n'arrive vraiment pas à comprendre pourquoi j'ai rien...

┌──────────────────────────────────────────[/proc]─────────────────────────────────────────┐│

/proc/asound/version:

==================== 

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.14rc3 (Wed Mar 14 07:25:50 2007 UTC).

/proc/asound/cards:  

===================  

 0 [Intel ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel  

HDA Intel at 0xd2300000 irq 22

/proc/asound/devices:

=====================

  0: [ 0]: control

  1:  : sequencer  

 16: [ 0- 0]: digital audio playback  

 22: [ 0- 6]: digital audio playback  

 24: [ 0- 0]: digital audio capture

 26: [ 0- 2]: digital audio capture

 30: [ 0- 6]: digital audio capture

 33:  : timer  

/proc/asound/oss/devices:

=========================

  0: [0- 0]: mixer

  1: : sequencer

  3: [0- 0]: digital audio  

  4: [0- 0]: digital audio  

  8: : sequencer

/proc/asound/timers: 

==================== 

G0: system timer : 1000.000us (10000000 ticks)  

P0-0-0: PCM playback 0-0-0 : SLAVE

  Client application 13136 : running  

P0-0-1: PCM capture 0-0-1 : SLAVE 

P0-0-3: PCM capture 0-0-3 : SLAVE 

P0-2-1: PCM capture 0-2-1 : SLAVE 

P0-2-3: PCM capture 0-2-3 : SLAVE 

P0-6-0: PCM playback 0-6-0 : SLAVE

----------

## ade05fr

un petit up pour que quelqu'un puisse m'aider.

merci encore

----------

## xaviermiller

et via Jack  ?

----------

## ade05fr

honnetement jack je n'y connais pas grand chose et ca m'a l'air un peu dur pour un

novice comme moi.

----------

## xaviermiller

je vais vérifier ce soir et je te dis quoi (et comment ça marche si ça va)

----------

## xaviermiller

si je lance jack, je n'arrive pas à jouer un fichier .wav

faudra que je cherche un peu

----------

